# Blocking trail...



## Cruentus (Dec 5, 2004)

This is from an interesting link I came across on http://www.jamesakeating.com/maajak1.html ; I posted a thread on some knife knowledge that can be derived from boar hunting. Now...how about some firearm tactics?

Quote: "Block Trail
     Blocking trail usually coincides with hunting with dog and knife.  A hunter runs a head of the pack and sits on a main pig trail with the hope of getting a shot at a fleeing pig.  The other hunter(s) using dog and knife, guide the pack of dogs in the direction of the blocker(s).  This method work well because the pigs of Hawaii tend to run from the dogs before the dogs even know they were there.  Many pigs are run off to every one caught by the dogs, so hunters blocking trail have good chance of having a pig run by.  ...if they do it right.
     There is more to it than one might think.  If you walked on the trail that you are blocking, a pig will smell you won't come your way.  You have to also play the wind.  One can also greatly increase their chances by using natural funnels to their advantage such as where two trails meet into one.  And some trails are used as escape routes more than others.  It requires experience to know what trails the pigs travel and which they don't.  So when one is hunting, he or she should take notes on what trails the pigs used to get away and next time, should place a blocker on it.
     Because the pigs are moving when you shoot, shotguns with buckshot and semi-auto guns are most popular and work best."

This is from: http://www.geocities.com/nicolaibarcahuntfishhi/boarhunting.html

I think a lot can be learned about this.

#1. How about basic self-defense/tactical awareness? Some criminals use similar methods on getting their prey. One or two attackers get a victim on the run, only to run the victim into a corner or ambush with other waiting attackers. This brings up some thoughts on when/where it is appropriate to run, and when/where it isn't. It also brings value to a concealed carry pistol if one is frequently exposed to circumstances where this level of violence could occur. How about some pistol tactics in case your a victim of "blocking trail"....hmmm.... 

I think some tactical thinking can be conceptually applied here...

#2. How about hunting methods? I know some of you hunt...any of you ever been boar hunting? Have any of you applied blocking trail to other game besides boar? What were some experiences?   

Anyways, just some weekend fun for yea's...

PJMOD


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 5, 2004)

I've done quite a bit of boar hunting but never with dogs.  my preferred method is just to quietly walk through the brush until you hear them (grunts and squeals) and then very carefully start sneaking up on them.  Of course, If I'm feeling lazy, sitting next to the stock-tank waiting for them to come drink works also.


----------

